# Is this weird?



## followup60 (Sep 11, 2012)

So one day after listening to a talk show about sex search sites, I was curious and went on these sites and ended up posting fake profiles on them, to see what kind of people are registered. I found that after a while I almost enjoyed pretending to be someone I am not.

On AM I pretended to be a ****ty girl in my 20s looking for sex and you would not believe the amount of responses I had, within 2 days I had over 60 emails from guys ranging in age from 20 something up to 70. I have to admit that on one hand it was disgusting to see how many guys were willing to meet me anywhere and everywhere yet on one hand I kind of got off on the conversations, especially with the older men. I would get into details on how I would have sex with them, and the guys would be lapping it up. I could almost picture them drooling over what I was saying. It also showed me as well how many men would be willing to cheat on their wives as these guys were married and were ready to book a room. Of course as I am in my 40s and not really 20 something I knew that I would never meet up with them.

Is that strange and sick that I kind of enjoy this?


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Well the sickness meter isn't pinned on this one yet.  It would make a difference to know if you're a man or a woman though.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

If you have to ask...


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

well at least you are screwing with cheaters


----------



## livnlearn (Mar 5, 2012)

followup60 said:


> So one day after listening to a talk show about sex search sites, I was curious and went on these sites and ended up posting fake profiles on them, to see what kind of people are registered. I found that after a while I almost enjoyed pretending to be someone I am not.
> 
> On AM I pretended to be a ****ty girl in my 20s looking for sex and you would not believe the amount of responses I had, within 2 days I had over 60 emails from guys ranging in age from 20 something up to 70. I have to admit that on one hand it was disgusting to see how many guys were willing to meet me anywhere and everywhere yet on one hand I kind of got off on the conversations, especially with the older men. I would get into details on how I would have sex with them, and the guys would be lapping it up. I could almost picture them drooling over what I was saying. It also showed me as well how many men would be willing to cheat on their wives as these guys were married and were ready to book a room. Of course as I am in my 40s and not really 20 something I knew that I would never meet up with them.
> 
> Is that strange and sick that I kind of enjoy this?


yeah, the red part makes you seem sort of creepy.


----------



## followup60 (Sep 11, 2012)

I am a woman


----------



## followup60 (Sep 11, 2012)

That's the way I look at it as well..these guys are cheaters anyway so who cares. Sometimes I feel bad about leading them on but then it's like what the hell.

Sometimes after a while they get annoyed and say are you for real..are we ever going to actually meet or what? I work in the west end of the city so I can meet you in the same area if you like, etc. etc.

What gets me is do these guys actually think that a hot woman is going to meet them for free wild sex, and what non escort/hooker type woman would meet a strange man in a hotel room and then proceed to have sex with him.


----------



## followup60 (Sep 11, 2012)

On one hand it is interesting that these guys, especially the older ones, 60+, think that a 20 year old gorgeous sexy babe with huge breasts is going to hit the sheets with them?


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

Are you married?


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> well at least you are screwing with cheaters


Assumptions.


----------



## followup60 (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes I am and bored sexually.


----------



## engneer319 (Sep 13, 2012)

You are getting some kind of need met in a very unhealthy way. 

There are a lot of scum bag men out there. There are also a lot of really good men out there. The fact you want to engage in behavior that attracts the worst kind of men tells me you have some problems you are trying to avoid.

Why not deal with yourself and then you can attract a good, reliable, healthy man?

Quit doing such self-destructive things.


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

No it's not weird at all....and...er...what are you wearing? 


Actually, it's weird or not depending on your motivation and status. 

If you're in a relationship, would you tell your SO that you're doing this? If not, then, yes, it's weird. If you would tell them, then it's not.

However, if you ever found yourself wanting to move beyond internet fantasy into real world activities, then, yes, IMO, you're crossing a line.


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

Since you're married, have you told your husband you're doing this? If not, then, yes it's unhealthy and probably a sign that your marriage is in very serious trouble.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Accipiter777 said:


> Assumptions.


AM (the full name is filtered on this board, Ashl3yMadis0n) is a site for married cheaters to find each other, what exactly would I be misconstruing here?


----------



## followup60 (Sep 11, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> AM (the full name is filtered on this board, Ashl3yMadis0n) is a site for married cheaters to find each other, what exactly would I be misconstruing here?


Exactly and the odd one that is actually single doesn't care that the woman is married as well.


----------



## followup60 (Sep 11, 2012)

I am surprised that no one is shocked that 60+ year old men with grandchildren would be so willing to meet up with a 20 year old girl for sex, I have to admit I was a little surprised by that.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

followup60 said:


> Yes I am and bored sexually.



well here's the bad part

unless you have told your husband and have the green light to do this you are being unfaithful and imagine trying to explain yourself if he founds out


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

papa5280 said:


> Since you're married, have you told your husband you're doing this? If not, then, yes it's unhealthy and probably a sign that your marriage is in very serious trouble.


:iagree:

On the other hand, you could tell your husband. he might think it's funny and you could spice things up by screwing with cheaters together.


----------



## Pault (Aug 15, 2012)

This isnt new to hear. When a certain American internet supplier created chatrooms with names like Bicusrious Female and Guys looking for girls and every other incentive to enter the chat room what you describe seems to be no different. It is wrong to do this as your screen name and profile are perhaps being seen by some poor wife or female in a relationship who is terrified that their SO is seeking to drop them. yet its your boredom which encourages this. These sites live off this type of thing and by the comments made by you "bored sexually", you are already in the mode of an EA waiting to happen with a possible PA to follow. If married should you not convey these issue to your partner and not to people who may also not be what they seem to be on the other end of those 60 emails. Your simply fishing at this stage waiting for a positive bite. take care as this is a slippery road your walking


----------



## Suki Sakura (Sep 12, 2012)

its not weird,  maybe you are trying to fill a void in your life, maybe you dont feel connected to your partner, is this the case?? if this is the case, the reason you like it so much is because of the attention you are receiving and thats making you feel good, even so, how would you feel if you found out your partner was doing that you? so maybe just talk to him about what your feeling, it may help


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Caveat emptor. I'm 30 and I know there is no way a gorgeous 20-year-old babe would go to bed with me. These suckers probably know quite well they're wasting their time, but maybe they see it as playing the lottery: what if one of those thousands of profiles turns out to be real.


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

moco82 said:


> Caveat emptor. I'm 30 and I know there is no way a gorgeous 20-year-old babe would go to bed with me. These suckers probably know quite well they're wasting their time, but maybe they see it as playing the lottery: what if one of those thousands of profiles turns out to be real.


Just look at all the losers in their 20s-60s who end up on Dateline (and in jail) after driving for hours because they sincerely believe that a 15 year old is just dying to have sex with them.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I think if there were a man on here telling us that his 40-something wife seemed bored with their sex life and that he'd recently found out she had profiles, as a hot 20-ish babe no less, on several married-but-looking-to-cheat websites, the advice would be to pull a hard 180 and then file. ASAP.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

followup60 said:


> I am surprised that no one is shocked that 60+ year old men with grandchildren would be so willing to meet up with a 20 year old girl for sex, I have to admit I was a little surprised by that.


I'm surprised you're surprised. Try telling them you are an over-the-hill transvestite looking to give them oral without your false teeth in and you will only get marginally fewer responses.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hope springs eternal. Of course men of any age will try to have sex with someone who says they are willing. This is surprising? 
I think it's kind of weird in terms of your marriage because it's sort of cheating, opening the door to it. No it isn't your picture but you like the attention. 
How long until you out in a real profile just to see? 
Some men get off just being able to talk dirty to a woman online.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

To the OP...yes, this is weird. Not on the level that you're sexually bored in your marriage and you desire sexual attention. That's normal.

The weird part, for me, is that you're going to this site for married cheaters and leading _them_ on, while you're still married to your husband. I don't want to be judgmental, as I don't know anything about your sexual history with your husband. But, regardless of the sate of your marriage, it's very inappropriate(and, imo, cruel) to go on a website where other sexually frustrated or misguided men are, pretend to be interested in meeting up, going into explicit details with what you would supposedly do with them, while you have absolutely no intention of following through. _And while you're still married_. *And with other married men!* Would you want your husband doing this behind your back?

If you're that bored, just get a divorce and go have wild sex. But luring these guys into believing that they're really going to get a good time isn't helping them, you, or any of the marriages involved. 

And no, I'm not surprised that 70 year old men were trying to get you in bed. A supposedly 20 year old girl who's hot for sex is offering herself to wide selection of men searching for sex...It's kinda simple.


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Does your husband know you are having sexually explicit conversation with multiple men?

Will he divorce you when he finds out!

NC letters to all of these men ASAP!
Full transparency to Husband of all emails & facebook passwords, cell, texts, etc.!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

You are clearly an attention seeker and have a huge emptiness in your life. Get it sorted asap.

I don't find your behaviour sick or weird but it is very, very sad.


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

DOn't be so deep. Go and have your fun. Life is too short.


----------



## Zoltar (Sep 14, 2012)

Agree... I see no harm in anonymous fantasy chat... chalk it off as private intellectual entertainment.... which, by the way, should help you learn about humane nature and actually help you in your real life.

Very much like snooping around these forums... helpful and tons of fun... a great escape from the daily boring grind


----------



## CO_MOM (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't know about weird, but in my opinion it is very wrong. I recently discovered that my husband had been going there, and I can honestly say that I don't believe he would have ever met up with any of them, (granted we live in a very rural area, so it would not have been possible anyways) but just knowing that he was spending time there has made it impossible for me to trust him anymore, not to mention it completely devastated me. Using any person other than your spouse for your sexual gratification while married is cheating, regardless of how anonymous your being. But that is just my opinion.


----------

